# Replace Battery Holder with Plug



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm sure it's been asked before but I couldn't turn up anything in a search so apologies ahead of time if this is redundant: I have a string of battery operated lights that I'd like to convert to a plug-in style. The battery holder is for 3 "C" batteries. Would I blow up the lights by plugging them into the wall? Thanks!

Rich


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep, you will.
Get a regulated 4.5V dc output wall wart and wire that up in place of the battery and you should be good to go.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Steve, that worked perfect! I see...3 C batteries are 1.5v each, so they add up to 4.5v.

If I had a larger wall wart, say 6v or so, would that have worked too? Can you go higher, but not lower? Thanks again.

Rich


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Rich, you want to stay at or very close to 4.5V. You could check an unregulated 3V wall wart with a meter to see if it's near enough to 4.5V. The amps can be higher than you need but you want to keep the volts close.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah! Okay. I get confused between volts, amps, ohms, or whatever. My multimeter is probably the most unused tool in my electrical toolkit.  Thanks again!

Rich


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

GhoulishCop said:


> Ah! Okay. I get confused between volts, amps, ohms, or whatever. My multimeter is probably the most unused tool in my electrical toolkit.  Thanks again!
> 
> Rich


That is something we will have to work on at one of our Make and takes


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Start here:

http://learn.adafruit.com/multimeters/

http://www.sparkfun.com/tutorials/202


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks JeffHaas, I've booked those sites for future reference. 

Joe, I think we should just blame you since you decided to get sick and miss a few M&T's. We're not going to accept you shirking your duties anymore. Hope you'll be able to make the December meeting.

Rich


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I do plan to be there - Also on my webpage there are some good electronics and meter links.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is something I would be interested in doing. I was thinking using some of the flashlights I have and converting them into electric. Joe since we don't have any projects for that date I would love a demo on this if possible.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Sure I can put together something if that is what you guys want? I can do some basic electronics theory ( I just lost half of you ....ZZZZZZZZ) and then show you how to replace a battery pack with a power supply. I promise it will not be as hard or boring as you think. In the mean time post some questions of stuff that you may be unsure about (Electronics stuff only Rich) and I will try to include it in the presentation.


----------

